# Romance/Love stories for a non-native English speaker



## mijokijo (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey all, I talk to a lady that is learning English (her native language is Japanese) and I am interested in finding a book for us to read together. She is 23 and regularly reads Japanese romance novels, whereas I am 24 and have never even considered reading a romance novel before.  Therefore, I need a recommendation for a good romance novel. It should be:  1. Modern, with practical English. 2. Popular, easy to find. 3. No or minimal sex (I think it would be uncomfortable to read anything too juicy together). 4. Preferably, a love story between teenagers or young adults. 5. Optionally, freely available on the internet.  I would really appreciate your recommendations, thanks!


----------



## BoredMormon (Dec 16, 2009)

Twilight comes to mind. Modern, popular, no sex, teenager characters, possibly downloadable.


----------



## mijokijo (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah, I've heard of Twilight. I think that might be a good choice. I did some searching and found Top-100 list of romance novels, but some of them had some violence (which I don't think my conversation partner is interested in), and others were a bit old or old-fashioned and difficult to read.    Twilight looks like it will fit the bill. Looking towards the future, do you happen to know of any good runner-ups in this category?


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Perhaps Evermore by Alyson Noel?


----------

